# what the hel* is this?????????????????



## GaryHibbert (Oct 9, 2013)

[h1]Insufficient Permissions[/h1][h5]  [/h5][h5]I tried to delete some pics from my profile and got this-----hello?????????????[/h5][h5]  [/h5][h5]  [/h5][h5]Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page.[/h5]
Logout  and try again with an administrative account, or contact a site administrator for support.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 9, 2013)

Gary.....Huddler is supposed to be doing a huge update today.

I would wait and try again tomorrow and see if that is better.

Sorry!  But...after tomorrow...holler and I will get someone from Admin to help you.

Kat


----------

